# Badly stuffed animals



## Bungle (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh god I just ate dinner then saw this thread and nearly threw up I was laughing so hard 

Badly Stuffed Animals Are Disturbing (PICS) - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh God these are too amazing, I fucking lost it at this one


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Murmel (Jan 29, 2012)

..I thought you meant stuffed like in fluffy toys.

Anyway, I made this from a sock. Took me more than 3 hours... 






Edit: Shit, now it looks like I didn't make it. Anyway, it's posted on my FB too, with only the result, so I guess there's my proof.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 29, 2012)

I laughed to the point of tears seeing the ones that Cabinet posted.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my Lord . That forum never disappoints


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 29, 2012)

Definitely wasn't expecting this when I refreshed the New Posts page. 

Made my afternoon though, I wonder how much money changed hands for some of these mounting jobs? They're awful 

EDIT: This one


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2012)

Bungle said:


>



This looks like a Wallace and Gromit version of a Polar bear. Also, he has human teeth and tongue?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 29, 2012)

^This disturbing creature resides in a swedish castle.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 29, 2012)

x2 post


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Omfg hahaha this is the funniest thing I've seen from that forum since the whole "Got my girlfriend to pose with my car" thread. 

This thread deserves two big s up.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome, I needed a new avatar.


----------



## MFB (Jan 30, 2012)

Did these people go to Chuck Testa?

Nooooope.

Should they have?

Yuuuuup.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit this is awesome


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 30, 2012)

TimmaethBoy said:


> She must be desperate for a cock in her mouth.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, lost it at the polar bear.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 30, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> She must be desperate for a cock in her mouth.



Yeah. That's reasonable.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL to that one. Holy shit my sides hurt from laughing so much.


Also am i the only one to get the reference in this one?


----------



## Moonfridge (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm actually crying here. Too funny


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 30, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Also am i the only one to get the reference in this one?



No, you're not . Trolls 2 . That picture had me in tears! (as did pretty much all other pictures in that thread, really )


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 30, 2012)

TimmaethBoy said:


> Omfg hahaha this is the funniest thing I've seen from that forum since the whole "Got my girlfriend to pose with my car" thread.
> 
> This thread deserves two big s up.



What is this "got my girlfriend to pose with my car" you speak of?


----------



## ilyti (Jan 30, 2012)

CRAPPY TAXIDERMY

















Actually this one is pretty awesome.. 





And here I used to think taxidermy was kinda cool.. it's just utterly screwed up, actually.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't stop laughing at the polar bear and the lioness pictures. 


I actually think there is something wrong with my brain as it shouldn't be this funny.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jan 30, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> What is this "got my girlfriend to pose with my car" you speak of?



Unfortunately, the original thread was eventually closed after it got up to over 60+ pages of hilarity. That thread sparked like wildfire on the interwebz. Basically someone was trolling and posted pictures of "their gf" posing on their car, which then led to the massive amount of photoshopping/merciless comments.

Here's the gist of it on this site/scroll to the bottom for some of the photoshopped pictures.

http://ohinternet.com/Got_my_girlfriend_to_model_for_my_car
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106230


----------



## leandroab (Jan 30, 2012)

Better than the Abbath thread 






Bungle said:


>



I'm dying!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> No, you're not . Trolls 2 . That picture had me in tears! (as did pretty much all other pictures in that thread, really )



Troll 2 is one of mankind's greatest achievements!


----------



## kamello (Jan 30, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I just needed to post something in this wonderful thread


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 31, 2012)

The first one isn't really an animal...but yeah. It deserves to be here.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 31, 2012)

TimmaethBoy said:


> Unfortunately, the original thread was eventually closed after it got up to over 60+ pages of hilarity. That thread sparked like wildfire on the interwebz. Basically someone was trolling and posted pictures of "their gf" posing on their car, which then led to the massive amount of photoshopping/merciless comments.
> 
> Here's the gist of it on this site/scroll to the bottom for some of the photoshopped pictures.
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD 

I wish I could have witnessed it in the making. This shit looks like it was ridiculously funny.

But, poor woman...


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## GazPots (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Troll 2 is one of mankind's greatest achievements!



It truly is . Along with The Room, they're two of those movies that are so extremely and ridiculously bad, that it's hard to believe it wasn't done on purpose.

In that spirit, I'll contribute something I made to this thread:


----------



## Xaios (Feb 1, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> It truly is . Along with The Room, they're two of those movies that are so extremely and ridiculously bad, that it's hard to believe it wasn't done on purpose.
> 
> In that spirit, I'll contribute something I made to this thread:



Oh man, I kid you not, when I first saw this picture of the polar bear, that line was EXACTLY what went through my head before people started talking about Troll 2.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 2, 2012)

Made a template guys


----------



## leandroab (Feb 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


>



this horse is really badly stuffed...

for sure...


----------



## Blake1970 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh man everyone at work is staring at me! I almost fell out of my chair lol.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2012)

No matter how many times someone posts a pic in the same post, I laugh everytime. Oh my fuck this is incredible. 

Edit:


----------



## petereanima (Feb 2, 2012)

I just DIED laughing, no shit, I am pissing myself, adn I am at work, and I CANNOT FUCKIN STOP LAUGHING....

upsidedown polartoothbear finally killed me.

best thread EVARRRRR since existence of arpanet.


----------



## kamello (Feb 3, 2012)

petereanima said:


> I just DIED laughing, no shit, I am pissing myself, adn I am at work, and I CANNOT FUCKIN STOP LAUGHING....
> 
> upsidedown polartoothbear finally killed me.
> 
> best thread EVARRRRR since existence of arpanet.




GIVE ME MAH REP OR GTFO 


just kidding, I was like that too  ...at 4 am. with everyone sleeping at my house


----------

